# I think i'm out



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Been contemplating quiting duck hunting for the last few years, just dont have the fun that I used too. I can't help wondering if I payed less attention to the fighting that goes on over season dates and everything else on web sites like these, if I might feel differently. I don't think the proposed dates are even that bad, you might think of it as breaking up with girl thats good but could be better.

I always figured whatever the dates where I would take it with a grin and not worry about it, but I find it harder to accept the older I get. I do love fall bass fishing so I think I will focus on the bronzebacks our state has to offer, do some squirel hunting with the boy cause its easy and skip buying the duck license this year. 

all you guys that are keepin on,....let them work and give 'em hell.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

You'll be back at some point! We'll keep an eye out for ya! Safe and happy hunting adventures!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

It's in my blood,, so I doubt I'll ever give it up... However, I do find myself making less and less hunts every year,, mostly because of the idiots in the marsh. I no longer hunt opening day, or the late 2 day...

Patternmaster chokes (making guys think 60 yard passing shots are the norm)

Top Fuel Dragster mud motors and airboats...

Clowns that set up 25 yards from ya...

It's just not very much fun anymore.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I will never quit. However I have quit certain spots due to dates and too much hunter participation. Many times I've had the feeling that the more I know the less I want to know. It sucks that you just have to roll with it and every year is different....but so is the weather from day to day and year to year. Part of the game.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> It's in my blood,, so I doubt I'll ever give it up... However, I do find myself making less and less hunts every year,, mostly because of the idiots in the marsh. I no longer hunt opening day, or the late 2 day...
> 
> Patternmaster chokes (making guys think 60 yard passing shots are the norm)
> 
> ...


I'm in somewhat agreement however you should not give up on a passion. I too stay away from the popular spots at popular times. Fortunately, being retired helps along with having a few local, private spots. I've been satisfied with a lower bird count and better hunting friends which usually creates a quality hunt.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I get similar feelings around June/July the past few years. At 66 now, can't deny it's a bit more work each year...the mud...lots of walk in hunts to small sloughs....degradation of habitat...I get to thinking that maybe I owe it to my wife to put more of my time, energy and assets into travel with her...places that we have not gotten to yet...however I have a grandson at 13 who needs me to teach him the trade, have a very well trained 2 yr old lab that deserves to be used...and I know as the mornings get cooler & colors start appearing I will have the same primal urges that have driven me all my life...hopefully the good Lord has a few plans left for me.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

I mean yes the dates can be important but at the end of the day dont let it bother you, you will get out either way. Guys kill ducks on the first, last, and every day in between season. The birds are there. Go out and enjoy yourself. Thats what hunting is about. Make the dates whatever they may, ill be out there. But heck if you enjoy fishing go for it. Or you can find a spot and fish with your gun at your side


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

*Started at 12 years old .73 next click ,I have gave out a few time . But give up not going to happen , I hunted when you could only take 3 ducks a day we had no geese I hunted when you could take 10 ducks a day 2 goose . I don't care when it opens .All I care about is being there .I started hunting in 1952 yes there was a lot of duck .But we had no geese .Its now 2012 maybe 60 years from now you say to your self ,.(Dam thoes were the good old days) So I'm just saying enjoy what we have .I'm sure some day you will say (God just give me 1 more season )God Bless & Good luck *


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

duck hunting is a way of life. without it you'll never feel satisfied there aint no better thing in life then a greenhead cupped up comin down. Yes theres a lot of idiots but killing birds isnt what its about. Find less pressured areas and hunt them. I know for me giving up duck hunting would never be an option I hope i die with a duck call and gun in my hand.


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

goosehunter31 said:


> duck hunting is a way of life. without it you'll never feel satisfied there aint no better thing in life then a greenhead cupped up comin down. Yes theres a lot of idiots but killing birds isnt what its about. Find less pressured areas and hunt them. I know for me giving up duck hunting would never be an option I hope i die with a duck call and gun in my hand.


You got that right .I sure a hell want to go in a corn field and old man .Then some very old SOB in and old folks home :yikes:And I dam well better have Camo on when they come to see me LOL:lol:


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

cornfieldbill said:


> You got that right .I sure a hell want to go in a corn field and old man .Then some very old SOB in and old folks home :yikes:And I dam well better have Camo on when they come to see me LOL:lol:


you bet ur ass on that


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

goosehunter31 said:


> you bet ur ass on that


i second that


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I gave up in the mid 90's when guys started going out at 2:30 in the morning to set up. I've been back for 7 or 8 years and can't believe some of the crap I've seen and heard. From losers setting up on top of us to reading about guys being chastised for leasing fields.
Im glad to be back in the marsh but its more for the dogs and kids than anything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

I turned 65 this past year and with a bad heart can't get out but at the Festival I got alot of offers to get me out and back in the game I really love. Guys I going to take you up on it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Let the B-tards get you down, go where they aint. I have spots all over southern mich, I can go take a couple ducks, most of the time its just me, and who I bring with me. there out there, just takes some boot work.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

I enjoy so much more then the killing side of it . You my just find a little place when out fishing or smallgame hunting. And that is truly what I hope you do.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> It's in my blood,, so I doubt I'll ever give it up... However, I do find myself making less and less hunts every year,, mostly because of the idiots in the marsh. I no longer hunt opening day, or the late 2 day...
> 
> Patternmaster chokes (making guys think 60 yard passing shots are the norm)
> 
> ...


I'm sure you never did any of that. Sorry other guys killed your drive. I guess that's more spots and birds for me then EH.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

decoy706 said:


> I turned 65 this past year and with a bad heart can't get out but at the Festival I got alot of offers to get me out and back in the game I really love. Guys I going to take you up on it :lol::lol::lol:


I hunter the bay for a lot of years . Do to my wife illness I can only hunt now not to far from home I have every thing and then some to go .And a trick out Mule to get me there ,90 % of the time I hunt by myself . I have 2 hips replace & 1 knee & COPD I go ( every ) day I don't care if its 90 or 9 .Just saying you can all ways find away to go if you want to .:lol: I was once told you will be dead a hell of a lot longer then you were ever a live :yikes:So get out there P S next click 73 years young :gaga:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

JOHNNY A said:


> I'm sure you never did any of that. Sorry other guys killed your drive. I guess that's more spots and birds for me then EH.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Other than squeezing off a border-line, haymaker (50 yards, IMO) in my early days,,,, honestly, no, I haven't.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

goosehunter31 said:


> duck hunting is a way of life. without it you'll never feel satisfied there aint no better thing in life then a greenhead cupped up comin down. Yes theres a lot of idiots but killing birds isnt what its about. Find less pressured areas and hunt them. I know for me giving up duck hunting would never be an option I hope i die with a duck call and gun in my hand.


Very true...Just hunt different states, do some traveling, little ol michigan doesnt hold a candle to what other parts of this country has to offer.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

It's hard to argue with the O.P's sentiment. I don't know if it's the whole outdoor industry's relentless marketing of the next biggest/baddest product or whatever else that causes this trend in behavior. Maybe it's how we now compare our "sucess" in the field with others on social media sites. In the persuit of shooting limits or the biggest buck, ethics, courtesy, and respect for the law go out the window.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

The same thing happened to me as well. I grew less and less tired of the bs. It was a gradual progression away from crowds, HDAD mentalities and the like. I still enjoy the marsh hunting with my son but would rather water trap now instead. No bozos, no last minute wannabes setting up forty yards away. Just peace and quiet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

RS1983 said:


> In the persuit of shooting limits or the biggest buck, ethics, courtesy, and respect go out the window.


Exactly. All of that out the window if it can lead to making a name for yourself.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

twoteal said:


> Been contemplating quiting duck hunting for the last few years, just dont have the fun that I used too. I can't help wondering if I payed less attention to the fighting that goes on over season dates and everything else on web sites like these, if I might feel differently. I don't think the proposed dates are even that bad, you might think of it as breaking up with girl thats good but could be better.
> 
> I always figured whatever the dates where I would take it with a grin and not worry about it, but I find it harder to accept the older I get. I do love fall bass fishing so I think I will focus on the bronzebacks our state has to offer, do some squirel hunting with the boy cause its easy and skip buying the duck license this year.
> 
> all you guys that are keepin on,....let them work and give 'em hell.


can't believe no one has said it so i'll be the first.





Can i have your stuff?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to be a hard core Bow hunter and felt the same way you guys do about Ducks. 

If anyone told me that I'd one day lose interest in Deer hunting, I'd have laughed my ass off and assured them, "That will never happen unless I'm dead and buried! Even then my spirit will rise out of my grave just before daylight on October 1st.

I've gone from Fisherman, to Bow hunter, to Trapper, to Duck Hunter, to upland birds. Now my passion is Coyote hunting and Turkey. 

Thats what's so Awesome about being a Michigan Hunter...we have plenty of options and a huge state to do it in!

Hey!!! I just heard some Crows and it's Crow season...gotta go!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can't believe no one has said it so i'll be the first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

I actually unloaded a bunch of dekes, decoy bags and other misc. stuff over the winter. I was truly amazed at what people will pay for 30 year old Flambeau's...


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

twoteal said:


> Been contemplating quiting duck hunting for the last few years, just dont have the fun that I used too. I can't help wondering if I payed less attention to the fighting that goes on over season dates and everything else on web sites like these, if I might feel differently. I don't think the proposed dates are even that bad, you might think of it as breaking up with girl thats good but could be better.
> 
> I always figured whatever the dates where I would take it with a grin and not worry about it, but I find it harder to accept the older I get. I do love fall bass fishing so I think I will focus on the bronzebacks our state has to offer, do some squirel hunting with the boy cause its easy and skip buying the duck license this year.
> 
> all you guys that are keepin on,....let them work and give 'em hell.


 
I say skip this year and don't log on here or to any other similar sites before next season. Remember why you started liking the sport. I know it's hard for lots to remember and believe but waterfowl hunting was actually happening before the internet. When scouting had to be done by foot or windshield, and "catching up" with buddies was done in the dark before the birds were flying. Not FB. Stay clear of the internet, new style hunting shows for a season and you'll be back IMO. I took a 5yr hiatus several yrs back. When I came back i changed it up by going after divers. If I ever grow old of this, there's always geese to be taken more seriously. But I truly believe I'll be wing-shooting til I can't anymore.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

RS1983 said:


> It's hard to argue with the O.P's sentiment. I don't know if it's the whole outdoor industry's relentless marketing of the next biggest/baddest product or whatever else that causes this trend in behavior. Maybe it's how we now compare our "sucess" in the field with others on social media sites. In the persuit of shooting limits or the biggest buck, ethics, courtesy, and respect for the law go out the window.


As, I'm on this forum I see relentless ads. When I'm watching TV I see ford and chevy sponsoring everything. Social media is now a new venue, its in the best interest of any company to pursue advertisement. It's not just hunting its everything, so I apologize if I don't find this argument valid as I am human and can decipher an advertisement over an influence. Opinions are like A-holes, everyone has them, we just now have social media to let everyone know...


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Very true...Just hunt different states, do some traveling, little ol michigan doesnt hold a candle to what other parts of this country has to offer.


Beg to differ with that statment. I think Michigan is the equal to any state, and far better than 95% of the others.Some states might excel in one or two areas,but for what we have here, nothing else compairs. IMO


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can't believe no one has said it so i'll be the first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got to ask, what equipment (waterfowl related) is available that you dont already have?..LOL


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> :lol:
> 
> I actually unloaded a bunch of dekes, decoy bags and other misc. stuff over the winter. I was truly amazed at what people will pay for 30 year old Flambeau's...


Tell me about it, I had an idea of finding some beat up mallard dekes on the cheap to repaint as divers. Everyone seems to be selling them for more than you can buy the same exact deke brand new. People will buy them up though


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Duckhunting is best when you strip away all the peripheral nonsense- the internet squabbling, the managed area nonsense, having someone set up 50 yards downwind, etc.

I enjoy when it's a buddy, a child, a dog, and a dozen decoys. Let a few flocks work us and I'm good to go. 

I refuse to hunt when/where conflict with anyone is a possibility.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I got out of it for a few years after we had to go to that first junk steel. People could be jerks back then too, there just weren't as many of them.

While it took me a few years to get back in the game, I still had my gear as it was only a matter of time.

Hunting divers used to be a great way to get away from the crowds and for the most part, it still is on the larger bodies of water.

My park duck hunting is pretty much limited to field hunting and I'd rather shoot a couple of mallards than a limit of geese anyday. Times have changed, I see more geese in a day than I did in a season years ago.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I too have had that nagging feeling the last few years. My brother used to be my hunting partner but he moved to Georgia and hasnt been back for a hunt in quite a few years now. Had a buddy I hunted with a lot until he went off his rocker, got himself in trouble, and will now never hunt again. Hard to get excited about hunting by myself all the time.

Just recently I was very seriously considering listing all my gear for trade for a nice quad. Then I walked out to the barn and looked at my trusty boat and thought about not being able to take the dog out.......well, lets just say I am gonna give it another go this year.

I need to try to get into some better areas this year though. I probably only took 5 ducks last year. Spent most of the time in the boat last year with the dog giving me the stink eye due to a complete lack of birds.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

bombcast said:


> Duckhunting is best when you strip away all the peripheral nonsense- the internet squabbling, the managed area nonsense, having someone set up 50 yards downwind, etc.
> 
> I enjoy when it's a buddy, a child, a dog, and a dozen decoys. Let a few flocks work us and I'm good to go.
> 
> I refuse to hunt when/where conflict with anyone is a possibility.


Thats what i love about the youth hunt.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> Beg to differ with that statment. I think Michigan is the equal to any state, and far better than 95% of the others.Some states might excel in one or two areas,but for what we have here, nothing else compairs. IMO


We're talking waterfowl hunting right? Just want to make sure because if so the above statement makes no sense...We have a migration here but nothing like the central flyway...Hunt NY thats also a gem, go on the finger lakes and smash divers and hit the fields for mallards and honkers..Where I hunt in MI everyone is chasing the same groups of birds..If other places werent better why do people leave MI to hunt snow geese? Why is there one covo a month on here about Nodak? If it weren't for hunting with family I would give up on the state of MI as well and just save the money and take more trips throughout the year...


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I have hunted 18 states and three provinces...have had some great hunts but the difference is generally that in Michigan you are within 10 miles or less of hunting opportunities...some public...many private but the determined hunter can find casual permission hunting still...whereas in the "famed" areas of the country that is about impossible. You have to set your sights on 2-3 birds and a relaxing time out. Here and there a great limit.


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think I could ever quit because duck hunting isn't something I do, it's who I am. I could care less if I sit in the blind all season and don't shoot anything. I just enjoy all aspects or it too much to let something as dumb as the dates ruin my season.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

bombcast said:


> Duckhunting is best when you strip away all the peripheral nonsense- the internet squabbling, the managed area nonsense, having someone set up 50 yards downwind, etc.
> 
> I enjoy when it's a buddy, a child, a dog, and a dozen decoys. Let a few flocks work us and I'm good to go.
> 
> I refuse to hunt when/where conflict with anyone is a possibility.


 
In a nut shell.well said.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

SBE II said:


> We're talking waterfowl hunting right? Just want to make sure because if so the above statement makes no sense...We have a migration here but nothing like the central flyway...Hunt NY thats also a gem, go on the finger lakes and smash divers and hit the fields for mallards and honkers..Where I hunt in MI everyone is chasing the same groups of birds..If other places werent better why do people leave MI to hunt snow geese? Why is there one covo a month on here about Nodak? If it weren't for hunting with family I would give up on the state of MI as well and just save the money and take more trips throughout the year...


Talking about all forms of hunting, and fishing.For my 2 cents michigan is by far the best state in whitch to be a sportsman or woman. yes there are places that have more ducks, there are places that have more pheasants, there are even a very few places that have more deer.But all an all michigan is pretty hard to beat.

coures thats just me, others can think what they will.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> Talking about all forms of hunting, and fishing.For my 2 cents michigan is by far the best state in whitch to be a sportsman or woman. yes there are places that have more ducks, there are places that have more pheasants, there are even a very few places that have more deer.But all an all michigan is pretty hard to beat.
> 
> coures thats just me, others can think what they will.


Again, this thread was about waterfowl hunting...I was not disputing all species...


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

It's funny I started pulling stuff out to see what all I had to get rid of and the pile of stuff that I "have" to keep gets bigger. I don't think I'm ready to make the commitment either way.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to hear it.


----------

